
Our Restless Tides - brudgers
https://co-ops.nos.noaa.gov/restles1.html
======
itronitron
I feel like this is the sort of thing that should be taught in grade school.
It is recurrent, directly observable (via YT for those not on coasts), simple
but also with complexity that can be discovered through understanding the
solar system as well as geography.

